# Choosing Selle SMP model/width?



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

For those of you who have moved to a Selle SMP saddle design, how did the model/width you ended up with compare to either prev saddles which almost worked for you, or saddle measuring devices (bontrager or specialized butt-o-meters)? I'm hoping to hit the right width up front rather than having to try a bunch of SMPs.

FWIW, the Antares and new RegalE have been the best fit for me, but still having quite a bit of discomfort after 25-30 miles....

Thanks!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

My SMP is the same width as the prior saddle that was okay. I don't think that necessarily means anything though because the SMP slopes down sooner than the other one that was kind of flat accross the entire width.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

My SMP is narrower than my previous "good" saddle, however, I think this model (The Glider) is the bare minimum of width I can muster. I would have loved to try a Lite 209 (slightly wider), before making the purchase, but I got too eager. I was using a Fizik Aliante prior, which was great everywhere, but in the beginning of the nose. As I was upping my mileage, I was getting alot of chafing on my inner thighs in front of my sitbones. The SMP has basically solved that issue as is just as comfortable everywhere else. So width counts, but so does the shape.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I got the "Pro" Selle SMP because of the width of my sit bones. My sit bones are 115mm apart, but as Hank says the slope at the sides starts much nearer to the centerline than most saddles. Although the Pro model is 148mm wide, the flat area starts rolling off on the sides at about 80mm, so anything narrower would not have supported my sit bones. The Avant is 154mm wide and the Plus is 159mm wide, so I could have gone wider, but the Pro fits me well.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

So those of you using the SMP how have you liked it? I have never been comfortable on my Specialize Avatar 143mm. I would really like to try something with a full cutout. About 35miles in my saddle and I am done. Just getting back into cycling so I know some of it is just getting some mileage under me but my saddle I have been less than impressed with... What SMP would you suggest for me? 250lb rider...


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

lacofdfireman said:


> So those of you using the SMP how have you liked it? I have never been comfortable on my Specialize Avatar 143mm. I would really like to try something with a full cutout. About 35miles in my saddle and I am done. Just getting back into cycling so I know some of it is just getting some mileage under me but my saddle I have been less than impressed with... What SMP would you suggest for me? 250lb rider...


Saddle choice is such a personal thing that I'd be very reluctant to recommend any specific one to someone else. There are just too many variables in anatomy, sensitivity of nether region soft tissue to pressure, sit bone distance, etc., to generalize.

I'll say this about my own experience with the SMP Pro: last year, I did the AIDS/LifeCycle ride from San Francisco to Los Angeles, used a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle for the first two days, and wound up with open (bleeding) sores on my sit bones about 70 miles into the second day. I finished the ride on a Selle Anatomica Clydesdale, which is similar to a Brooks leather saddle with central cutout.

After the ride, I did some serious saddle shopping and decided to try the Selle SMP Pro, which is wide enough for my sit bones, has just the right amount of padding _for me_, and has a long central cutout. I'm 68 years old, and the soft tissue is more sensitive to pressure on long rides than it was when I was younger. For me, the Selle SMP Pro is comfortable on two day, 200 mile rides, and there is no numbness or sit bone soreness. I weigh 200 pounds.

YMMV.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

Scooper,

Thanks for the info... I am 38 years myself and not as tough as I was 20 years ago. I wish there was a way you could try a seat out for a few weeks and return and try something else if you did not like it... What a benefit that would be because as you say there is so many variations from person to person that there really is no saddle that works for everyone... I have been trying to look on Ebay for a used one to see if I can minimize the damage if I buy a saddle I don't like.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Competitive Cyclist has a saddle demo program for trying out different saddles. I'm sure other shops have similar programs.

You'd need to check and see if any shops offer SMP demos, and probably the place to start is to contact the U.S. distributor, Albabici LLC, in Oxnard, CA, and ask them if they know any dealers with a saddle demo program. Albabici's phone number is 805-385-3179.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*how long before you knew if the saddle worked for you?*

First ride tonight on the Pro. Did about 30 miles, lots of futzing with angle, fore/aft. Haven't found the sweet spot yet; . Sitbones are OK, and no real perineal pressure so that's good but feels like my junk is getting pinched in the wide slot, particularly when I go into the drops. How sensitive is the positioning to fore/aft, tilt and saddle height? How many rides until you decided you loved it or it wasn't really going to work for you?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

my cycle-fitter Steve Hogg got me on SMP. So he said SMP Stratos and it worked. I am 155#. It took about 2-3 weeks to get used to it 100% - all body weight goes on sitbones (if seat is correctly positioned) so they tend to get a bit sore until the sitbones get used to it. After that, you wont notice any issues. As in any seat the SMP position is critical. get it wrong and you wont like it. Search my posts for some tips in these forums.... dated in 2008-2009.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

teleguy57 said:


> First ride tonight on the Pro. Did about 30 miles, lots of futzing with angle, fore/aft. Haven't found the sweet spot yet; . Sitbones are OK, and no real perineal pressure so that's good but feels like my junk is getting pinched in the wide slot, particularly when I go into the drops. How sensitive is the positioning to fore/aft, tilt and saddle height? How many rides until you decided you loved it or it wasn't really going to work for you?


I used the fitting guide on the Albabici web site to set up the saddle position initially, and wound up not changing the tilt at all from the level position. I did have to fine-tune the height and fore-and-aft position over a period of about a week. My first long ride of about seventy miles was about a week after I bought the saddle, and it was very comfortable for the whole ride which involved stretches of climbing in and out of the saddle. I haven't touched the positioning since then and haven't had any pinching issues. 

Selle SMP Fitting Instructions


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Reading the patent documentation also gives some insight into the SMP design and how it should fit for best comfort.

Patent US 7,699,391 B2


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Scooper said:


> Saddle choice is such a personal thing that I'd be very reluctant to recommend any specific one to someone else. There are just too many variables in anatomy, sensitivity of nether region soft tissue to pressure, sit bone distance, etc., to generalize.
> 
> I'll say this about my own experience with the SMP Pro: last year, I did the AIDS/LifeCycle ride from San Francisco to Los Angeles, used a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle for the first two days, and wound up with open (bleeding) sores on my sit bones about 70 miles into the second day. I finished the ride on a Selle Anatomica Clydesdale, which is similar to a Brooks leather saddle with central cutout.
> 
> ...


Hi Stan,

I came across this thread Googling for info on the SMP saddles after reading Steve Hogg's blog about them.

I'm seriously considering a trip up to Boulder and a fit from Colby Pearce and have been in communication with him about saddle choice. He's entirely sold on the SMP line and has recommended the Drakon and Pro as the two most likely to be a good fit for me.

I KNOW that the stock saddle on my Trek Domane is terrible and needs to be replaced like, yesterday. There is an LBS that participates in the SMP demo program and I'm trying to get something set up with them, but they don't currently have a Pro to demo and the Drakon is "out" with another tester.

I'm wondering if you have had any further insights and what your experience with the Pro has been since this thread (2010)? I'm 6' even and currently about 210 (I was down to 190 and heading south before running into some health problems and then a bike crash, but getting back into the swing of things), so we're probably in the same ballpark, size-wise. I don't know what the width of my sit bones is. Last time I had that checked was with the Spesh shop and ended up buying a fairly wide saddle; but as you are aware the max-width measurement doesn't really tell the whole story, especially with the SMP's and their "tumbledown" angles as Hogg describes them. 

Just as an aside, I feel a little foolish considering a trip to Boulder for a fitting, given my extreme lack of experience. I got started on the idea after reading the article on Steve Hogg in the current Bicycling mag: "The Heretic Will See You Now." I thought it was a great article and thought maybe it would be good to go for it and avoid any really wrong turns--especially at my age! I probably should run it by my local fitter/trainer ;-).

TIA for any advice you feel like offering.

STP


----------



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

Good read about SMP's. I found it very helpful and accurate.

ALL ABOUT SMP?S » Bike Fit » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Porschefan, I'm about the same height and weight, ride a Domane and been on a SMP Glider for years. Bought for previous bike and it followed me. Love the saddle routine rides 50-80 miles. Century feels the same on by back end as a 50 does.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

I'm 5-8 and 155 and after trying two other SMPs I have the CRB rail Dynamic and LOVE it. Best seat I have had in over 20 years cycling. It's setup the -2.5 degree angle.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

teleguy57, I am a longtime SMP saddle owner. You need to find a retailer - either brick&mortar or online - who will let you test ride the SMP saddle models. Otherwise, buy used on E-Bay and re-sell until you find what you like.

There is no shortcut, sorry to say.

Google is your friend.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

I struggled with every saddle imaginable and finally out of desperation, 3 weeks before a trip to Italy and a planned 700 km week, I went to my fitted who had tried pretty much everything on me. I'd go numb or get bad rub after an hour. I never ever felt like I was supporting myself on my sit bones although every saddle at the start felt that way. He suggested the Selle Smp plus or pro as the his last option. I bought the plus, rode it once and in the first 10 minutes, I knew I was finally sitting on my sit bones and not where I shouldn't be sitting. Intrained for two weeks on it and then did the trip to Italy and spent 5 plus hours a day in the saddle for 6 days. No issues at all. None. 

If if you've struggled like I have over the years to find the right one, sometimes it's the oddball one that will work best. It's ugly as friggen hell but my ass does not care. I did try the pro too when I got back but it's too narrow for me. Went back to the plus and even bought a backup in addition to one for my winter bike.


----------

